# Why do subway conductors point?



## Mr Retro (Oct 31, 2013)

This is cool:

www.huffingtonpost.com%2F2013%2F10%2F30%2Fnew-york-subway-drivers-point_n_4178532.html%3Futm_hp_ref%3Dnew-york&h=nAQFyY8bnAQF5Um_Gz4PplnW-kS7G6QlMIOcZlEVmABDyFg&s=1


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 31, 2013)

Cute - proper link


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Fez909 (Oct 31, 2013)

Made me smile. Job done?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 31, 2013)

It's New York, no-one pointed with their middle finger?


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 31, 2013)

They still have conductors? 

Mind you their system does remind me of the tube in the 80s.


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 31, 2013)

5t3IIa said:


> Cute - proper link


 Thanks


----------



## davesgcr (Oct 31, 2013)

Brilliant - !  Known as the Zebra Board and confirms the driver - sorry "Motorman" in old non PC terms has stopped at the right point for the train to be platformed and doors properly opened ! .....I guess it is part of the rigorous training they go through and they can get disciplined for not doing it. 100% compliance on this film.


----------

